# Baby Chipmunks *Pics*



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well my chipmunks Lilo and Geordie became proud parents on the 7th March and she's done brilliant with them. They both take after their parents and are doing well, I think we have 3 baby boys! I'll be keeping one and the other 2 have new homes to go to with great new owners so i thought i'd share some pictures


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww there so sweet.
Brings back memories of when my parents had a chipmunk called Chester lol.
Unfortunately he was kept on his own and looking back I now feel really bad.

Those babies are gorgeous Peter.
Is mum good at letting you hold them etc?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks blade!

Don't feel bad but chipmunks are solitary in the wild so its fine for them but the seem to live great in groups. I have a group of 5 girls outside and 1 single boy inside plus the mum and dad of the babies who live together. I love the name Chester too

Mum is extremely tame and is completely fine with me holding the babies. She and I are very close and she just love attention. Plus i think she enjoys the break


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow never seen baby chimpunks before...how adorable are they!!!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, and yes they are


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Wow never seen baby chimpunks before...how adorable are they!!!


Ditto!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

omg they are gorgeous!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG they're adorable! :drool: You are very lucky!

I wanted chipmunks for a long time, but I read and heard off many people that they aren't very handleable (if at all), so I decided against them. Must admit having seen them in several places dashing around they _do_ look pretty hard to catch and hold, but they're so pretty and cute!


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

The most adorable little creatures I have ever seen. I'm looking up videos of them now.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks!

I can pick most of mine up and the ones who i can't get caught in the net lol. They're all friendly and all come sit on me and take treats so its not that bad really. They are very fast, but all mine always go back to their nest boxes at night anyway so i don't have to worry. They aren't a sit still pet for sure but will sit on you to eat a treat or hide something. The babies mum is my tamest she even comes over to get a kiss on the head then jumps on me

Will post more pictures as the babies get older!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

What sort of cage are they kept in? They are lovely!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 5 girls in an outdoor aviary with a shed for them to sleep in. Inside i have 2 home built cages that are built into the alcoves in my bedroom. They are pretty large. They can be kept in them 3-tier metal cages for rats but you would probably need to remove most levels as they enjoy climbing space. I've seen people keep them in smaller cages but with plenty of free range time too.

I've attatched some pictures of the alcove cages and some of my outdoor aviary


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG they are the cutest wee babies ever!! Love your set-ups too; we had chipmunks at college in outdoor aviaries and it was fab watching them charge round.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks!

They are very entertaining to watch. Everytime i go into the outdoor cage one of the brown girls has to come and sit inbetween my feet dig a hole in the bark then hide her seeds. It also got a bit cold this year so i put a heater in the shed for them which they loved


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow Peter that looks amazing!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, but i didn't make any of it haha my dad done it all. I just done some painting and cutting mesh


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Peter your avaries are amazing and the chipies I can tell must be very spoilt!
I think the bigger the cages the better especially for chipmunks who as you say Peter love to jump and climb.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I forgot to ask Peter is 8yrs old a good age for a chipmunk to reach? Chester was 8 when he died.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks blade, yes the chippies are very spoilt. 3 of them rule my bedroom! And yes 8 is a brilliant age for a chipmunk. I like them as they do have a good life span for something so small too


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i think they look weird  but probably nothing to what they think of us, and they are adorable

cant wait to see ore pictures!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

They certainly don't look like the animated chipmunks. I wasn't sure what they'd look like when i first started researching them but they're little cuties


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What do u think to the albino ones Peter?
I'm not too keen tbh.

I think chippies look like mini squirrels.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 3 dilutes blade. They aren't albino as they have 3 very faint cream stripes which is cool. You also get cinnamon ones which are ginger and black ones (black ones aren't in the UK but still cute). Me too i love their lil tails!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, you keep chipmunks in your BEDROOM?!?!?!:eek6::yikes: How on earth do you sleep?! And your room must be enormous to fit 2 massive cages like that!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

They're asleep at night so its okay. During the winter they slept a lot more but now its better weather they're awake till about 7 then they're asleep until 7-8 next again day and i'm up for work. At weekends if i want to sleep a little longer i put my blindes down and they don't wake up until i open them. I have my 10 mice in there aswell. Its great when relatives are visiting as they never want my room plus i don't mind the noise. Also its not my bedroom its the pets i just sleep there lol


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Must be an amazing sight to wake up to - little chipmunks running around the place! I adore my pets but no way could I have them in my room, I just couldn't sleep, I've tried hamsters, mice, gerbils (a HUGE no when they threw their metal sand bath down three storeys into the glass tank at 2 in the morning, thought burglars were trying to break in!). Only one who shares my room is Meg my BC. Oops sorry I mean I share it with _her_!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope doesn't bother me what so ever I have my dog Tess in my room too but couldn't have my puppy Bert as he annoys the rodents and Tess haha but he prefers the couch


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well the babies have now opened their eyes and also had a little wander out the nest box by themselves and went back in again. They're doing so well, they love sitting in my lap getting a stroke and having a sleep or climbing me

In the second picture the boy on the far left decided to go for a climb around me after the picture!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Your aviary is amazing!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------

